# Saiga 12 Conversion



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Brand New to the forums. HELLO EVERYBODY.

Anyone know of a gunsmith in the area that can do a Saiga-12 conversion. Trigger assembly, stock, forearms, etc.


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

arizona is the only place i know where people know a lot about saiga work


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

DaBreeze 
It isn't that hard to do yourself if you have a mechanical nature. Lots of parts to choose from. Have you looked at these kits? http://www.mississippiautoarms.com/saiga-12-conversion-kits-c-366_253.html

TheMech


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

I was thinking about picking up a saiga. Damn thats alot of firepower lol. Have you had any issues with it ? Or is it as reliable as the ak47 ? Where can you get parts and accessories for it , straight from saiga?


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

drive to baton rouge and have RJF (redjacket) do it, they specialize in saigas, not cheap but good work

I was gonna convert a 308, but said f-it and sold it, too much work, for the 308 id rather have an AR based gun

Really without a full conversion, the 12G is still decent by just adding the tapco stock with saw grip, easy, cheap and no "dremeling/riveting ect."


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds good, im going to start doing some price checking around. Hopefully have one within a couple months. Ive been wanting to check out RJF for awhile too, gives me a good reason to ride down there. thanks


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

whats the best Deal on A Saiga 12 out there right now? They still like $800?


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I went the cheap route with my 308 and got the tapco pistol grip, BUT the trigger on the 308 is angled weird and WILL NOT work with the tapco (literally cant pull it)

sold that then the rifle, on 12g the tapco pistol grip ar style stock looks decent without moving all the stuff foward


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lloyd said:


> drive to baton rouge and have RJF (redjacket) do it, they specialize in saigas, not cheap but good work
> 
> I was gonna convert a 308, but said f-it and sold it, too much work, for the 308 id rather have an AR based gun
> 
> Really without a full conversion, the 12G is still decent by just adding the tapco stock with saw grip, easy, cheap and no "dremeling/riveting ect."



I would not recommend RJF, they have a 6-9 wait on stuff, and are extremely overpriced, and even have been in trouble with the ATF


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the best deal on Saiga's is from Classicarms.com 

TheMech


----------

